# ww 11 records



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

is there any other way i can find my fathers ww11 records .i tried whale island but as his 100 birthday had passed they had disposed of his records. he served out of rosyth and was a tug boat skipper and was awarded the 1939/45 star 1939/45 atlantic star the ww11 war medal and the ww11 defence medal . i know from info that the stars where awarded for being away from home port for 6 months or more.his name w j birt dis no 1139704 dob 12 /7 /1909


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

senior pilot,

Not sure why you would be trying Whale Island for your dad's records. WW2 MN records are held at Kew. You should check out piece *BT 382/131* CRS 10 (service record from Jan 1941) best obtained by visit to Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

many thanks for that will have to check it out


----------

